# Loader



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

I have found a nice Koyker 565 loader and bucket, minus the mounts for $1800. I am going to look tomorrow. Any pros/cons to look for? This is not a overly popular brand in my area, but looks to be about the right size for my 3020. Any input welcome.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If it has an independent hyd control valve be sure it is set for closed center hyd system such as JD 3020 has.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Unless your going to build brackets (can tell you from experience it's a major undertaking) price them out before going any further. I know from westendorf a set of tractor side mounts will cost well north of that $1800...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Unless your going to build brackets (can tell you from experience it's a major undertaking) price them out before going any further. I know from westendorf a set of tractor side mounts will cost well north of that $1800...


Definitely. A boom with no brackets is almost always going to end up costing more in the end that a loader with brackets.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I have a Koyker 545. They are a well made and stout loader. With that said, they are not the easiest to take on and off, if you are going to put it on and leave it on it will be a good loader. If you want to take it off and on I would look for something else. I took mine off one time and that was all I wanted it's never been off again. In full disclosure my prior one was a Westendorf and that one spoiled me.


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

I called the manufacturer today and mounts for my 3020 will run about $900 to my door. On my way to look at it now


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow that's cheap. Westendorf wanted 2600 for a set of brackets for my loader. Granted it's a much larger loader but I couldn't believe the price. Ended up building my own but it was a major undertaking.


----------

